
Birthplaces of major programming languages - nickb
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=117404454311069720041.000450acfaf9cdd44c4f7
======
markbao
To whoever did so: thank you for including LOLCODE.

------
davidw
Tcl came out of Berkeley, and I believe Rasmus was in Canada when he hatched
PHP.

------
pavelludiq
brainfuck was in there. Cool, that means it's a "major" language now :D

